# Hookstown Fair



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I won't have a horse there, but I registered in the rodeo on Wednesday for the bull riding and the bronc riding events. 

I showed there once a number of years ago and it was a horrible experience. Poor riding abilities, back yard horsemanship, people abusing their horses mouths, people puncturing their horses sides with spurs. Ambulance rides.

I had to stay by my horses side 24/7 to make sure no one messed with him. That year, someone stuck a cigarette up a horses nose and he died. Also, a stranger took out a horse without permission and spurred welts into its side. No one knew who did it. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm a fan of the Hookstown fair. I submit my art there every year for judging. I shop till I drop and love the horse pulls, but I'll never take my horse there again.

Maybe I'll see you there? I'm still pending registration for the rodeo events. Can't wait to go!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah..I know we can see our horses' stalls from where our trailer is parked and we're normally up and walking around by 5, so we've never had an issue thus far, from what I understand. I always wanted to sign up for their rodeo..but supposedly females can't ride bulls and I never had a horse to show previous years, lol. I'm hoping to definitely see te truck and horse pulls this year, I never got a chance the past years because I was always there the wrong days. :/

I know exactly what you mean by the awful horsemanship and riding..the people I use to go with were exactly that, even put an old, lame horse in the ring with a little (and new) rider for a class..which I thought was just beyond ridiculous. And I know one of the BOs that bring their horses down spurs the living h*ll out of every horse he rides sides..makes me sick. Last year a little boy that always wins anyway was told by his mother to kick his horse harder, even though his poor mare gave her all with bloody sides. 

I generally try to take as many photos as I absolutely can while I'm down there..but sadly I won't get any this year since my camera decided it was time to be retired.. .-.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, hopefully they will enroll my registration and Ill ride the tar out of that bull! My boss gave me the day off to ride and she will be down there watching me. Lol no pressure! I can't wait to hear back from them.

I tend to shy away from the horse arena because there are some people I have fallen out with who frequent that area, and the horsemanship makes me furious. I will be down there a couple times this year to advertise my massage therapy business though. 

I wish I had a camera, too! I would love to document some of the stuff that goes on down there. 

I want to go to the horse pulls so bad this year, but I'll be working that morning. Sigh!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I try to stay away from the horse arena unless I'm working a horse or taking pictures because quite a few people don't like me much because I made them look bad as trainers/riders/the such. I mean, it's not by a fault of mine that my horses behave better and listen to me.

I will say though..if they don't announce the helicopter this year, I'm going to absolutel snap inthe office. Last year I was trying the mare I'm currently leasing out and while we were working on bending (seeing what all she knew), I heard this weird sound..in which I finally recognised and tried to swing off the horse and caught my boot on my cantle (lol). Lucky for me, that mare was (and is) extremely bombproof and she didn't move not one hoof while it took off and I was trying to get my leg off her back/butt, haha. I'm hoping I can buy her..because I've never had a horse with that calmness level and sane mind, lol.

Maybe I'll see ya around one of the arenas, I'll have the sorrel in black tack  (or a spazz appy, lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds good! I'm definitely going to be there Wednesday. I work in the afternoons on Monday and Tuesday so I might sneak by during the mornings just to check the fair out when it's not too crowded. 

I'll look for an appy and sorrel and hopefully find you somewhere between! What events are you going to compete in?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm planning to do all the gaming events, WP (won't win..but it's only a dollar to show off, lol), trail, halter (I think), and I think that's about it..lol.
Heather might be on the appy (her main horse, lol), but I have shoulder length, brown hair, where hers is real short. 

I'm probably going to choose to work whoever in the mornings, because I know it's going to be hot and crowded mid-day before the fun shows start. I can't garuntee ST won't take off again, so I'd rather be with fewer people, since I almost side-swiped a world (or congress?) level horse in WP. .-. I was so embarrassed, yet I was told, to my surprise, that it was completely okay, sh*t happens, and was asked if I was alright, lol. I will say, I see much better people skills at North Park and other smaller shows, I've only ever had people holler at me if my horse kicks (previous horse) when their's comes tearing around the arena a foot from my mare's big ol' butt! I mean really..that was your fault, not mine.

But anywho..hope to see ya there 
Oh, I'll have a camo John Deer hat on too, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Just remember to call out where you are in the arena. "RAIL!" is a life saver when you're on a runaway. People move out of your way real fast! "coming up on your left!" and other signals help too. Most people are forgiving when it comes to runaways. You can't help it!

When I showed there, halter classes were mandatory because people were taking their horses to the fair and not showing them. So they made mandatory halter classes. I won a best in show for the costume contest, a second for warm up open pleasure and a third on the low jumpers when I went. I was pretty proud seeing my horse was only 3, it was pur first show and I had no idea how to jump ****

I think I have some photos around here somewhere...


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

This costume was handmade. Everything from the dress, to the cape, do the horses blanket and face cover.



















Imnot sure what I'll be wearing, but I'll try and find you. John Deere hats are pretty easy to spot!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

That's really cool, you guys looked great! I wanna do the costume contest this year, but I don't have anything .-. I was thinking native American, but I'd have to find something to wear and go buy paint. I can just go bareback with a rope halter and war paint, and I have a bow I can use (without arrows, if they allow it, I have yet to ask..lol), but I have nothing to wear for myself, haha.

I need to work on my halter/showmanship skills..I did showmanship a few weeks ago for my first time with a 5 minute crash course and completely blew it, haha. ST wouldn't stand, I was nervous and pouring sweat, the shirt I had was 3 sizes too big, and my jeans had holes in them, haha. It was just embarrassing all around..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a TON of feathers that we can put in your horses mane and tail for that costume. I also have a lynx pelt you can wrap up in OR a soft mount fox that you could drape across your lap. It would go with the Bo, like you just came back from hunting. 

We could put feathers in your hair as well. I don't have any buckskin dresses or else I would offer one to use.

I also know how to make a war bridle, but it's not for everyday use as it puts a lot of pressure on the horses mouth. I think a costume would be alright though.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

That would be absolutely great if you could do that! It'd be so much appreciated.
I think the fox pelt would be great, and I could probably borrow a few antlers from my boyfriend to tie onto a belt or such.
I just need to figure out a shirt and pants and go barefoot. I think my boyfriend has a tan shirt that I could use (even though I can't add fringes or anything, lol) and he may or may not have a pair of tan pants..I have a feeling they wouldn't fit if he does have a pair though. xD I'm just wondering if a pair of basketball shorts (all one colour) would look horrible with it or not though, haha.
A war-bridle would be great too, I was actually gonna look them up and see if I could make one out of some rope, haha.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

You could buy a extra extra large tan t-shirt and cut fringe into the sleeves and bottom and wear it like a buckskin dress. Put a belt around it and you have a dress. I have a medicine pouch you could wear as well.

What day is the costume show? I can swing by Monday or Tuesday and drop off all the supplies. You can wear the lynx pelt around your shoulders and drape the fox over the horses withers. I have artificial sinu that you can use to wrap the feathers in with and I also have a turtle shell pow wow possible bag with beads and antlers dangling from it. We can deck you out so much that no one will really pay attention to the fact that your shirt isn't buckskin.

Only thing is that that fox mount and lynx pelt are extremely fragile. I stress that. They can rip very easily and actually need a couple slight repairs right now, so be especially careful with them. They're expensive


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll protect the skins with my life  I really do appreciate it too! Not only will this be my first time showing, I'm going to be able to finally do the costume contest as well.

I'm not sure what day the costume contest is..I'm going to be finding everything out today. I'll grab the shirt and some face paint today before I go (leaving in a few minutes for hauling a crazy/dangerous horse and hay) and hopefully my brown leather belt will be fine.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I may have spotted your ponies. Are they under the green John Deere decorations?


----------

